# When should i test?



## Emma3158 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm ttc my 2nd child.  I did concieve naturally last time after blocked falopian tubes which were cleared with a lap & dye.  I'm using a clearblue fertility monitor as i did the last time.  I stopped taking the pill 2 months ago.  I did not get a peak fertility period the 1st month which didnt really shock me.  I am now in my 2nd month and got peak fertility on days 15 & 16.  I'm now on day 23 and my cycle is normally 30 days long.  I've bought some sensitive tests from ebay and tested yesterday and today which show negative.  I didnt want to spend alot on clearblue as i know what im like and test too often.  Can anyone advise me on when i should test.  How many days should i wait etc so i'm not waisting my time.  Also are the cheap sensitive tests any good or should i just by clearblue?

I keep feeling extreemly tired and slightly sickly which i got with my 1st child but cant remember getting it so early.  I wonder if its just my mind playing tricks on me giving me false symptoms.  Aggh!!!!!!!

Any advise anyone can give would be great thanks.  

Emma


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd personally test in 7 days time, if you can wait that long!!

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I would also wait until the day your AF is due, so day 30 or at least not before day 28.

Good luck


----------

